# Hand grinder



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. Looking for your help again, would this hand grinder from BB be good for aeropress?

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yup!

13 grinders


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one, it has the Skerton style adjustment & wobblier burr arrangement. The thing I really didn't like was, on mine, the handle gouges out swarfe from the clear cover as you grind.

For a little more money, I'd go for the Hario Slim if grinding up to 30g-ish at a time (medium grind), or the Porlex if set fine (which I do for Aeropress inverted with paper filter).


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I was also considering this one...


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Probably a stupid question, but is this the correct hario slim? I just want someone's go ahead before ordering seeing as it's eBay.

James


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes - I use one with my aeropress (and stove top).


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Ordered









Phil, what setting do you use the hario on for aeropress?


----------

